# S&D 174 FAKE ?????



## annanne (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone FAKEING S&D 174 poison bottles ?  I got one and it really looks nothing like all the others I have seen. Only 1 star,weird skull,poorly embossed,etc...


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 13, 2008)

HI,WELCOME,PLEASE POST A PICTURE OF THAT. THANKS,RICK


----------



## annanne (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## poisons4me (Jul 14, 2008)

no thats real


----------



## annanne (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it a later bottle ? As the embossing is very poor compared to all I have seen and only 1 star ? Any info ? THANKS


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 14, 2008)

ITS  JUST MISSING ONE,PLUGGED MOLD ?? COULD HAVE BEEN BUNCH OF REASONS, NOT A MOLD VARIANT THOUGH. AS YOU CAN SEE YOURS IS A PRETTY LIGHT STRIKE,STILL A NICE POISON.


----------



## annanne (Jul 15, 2008)

good info...THANK YOU ![]


----------



## glass man (Jul 15, 2008)

NICE POISON COLLECTION ANNANNE! WHAT IS THE PRICE RANGE LIKE THE ONE YOU THOUGHT WAS FAKE? I THINK IT IS COOL!


----------



## poisons4me (Jul 15, 2008)

100.-140.00 range,in proper condition


----------

